# Tractors comparable to a JD 430



## Gard25 (Feb 21, 2021)

Happy posting y'all. I'm curious to see what machines you guys know of that may be comparable in power, capability and sheer awesomeness to a JD 430 garden tractor. I'm looking to pick up a machine for my nonprofit baseball organization and would like to hear out opinions. I love this machine, but parts have been scarce so I'm not married to it. What are some.other capable models? Cub 2182 perhaps?

Needs: 3pt, large mowing deck, front blade, tiller, box blade


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gard25, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would look at the John Deere 850 or 950 tractors.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/manufacturer/john-deere/model/850

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/manufacturer/john-deere/model/950


----------



## Gard25 (Feb 21, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Gard25, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I would look at the John Deere 850 or 950 tractors.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for something a little more "portable" than that. I'm looking to stay around the 1500 pound mark.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

A John Deere 650 is about 1500 lbs, 17HP. Kubota makes some really good tractors in this range. Cub Cadet as well.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The JD430 was a pretty awesome machine. That was back in the day when JD actually built a machine to last. Parts are always a problem for something that old. People that have something like a JD430 generally think they are worth gold when they are the one selling. Every now and then, you can come across a Yanmar YM14, or YM146 for cheap. I traded a $500 ATV for my YM146 and I've turned down a $2,000 offer for it. 2-cylinder Yanmar, not the 3-cylinder like the JD430, but still one hell of a diesel lawn tractor. Once again, parts are a problem. For a gas unit, it's hard to beat the Ingersoll 4000 Series. Down side is they mostly came with Onan engines and parts are getting pricey, although you can occasionally find a 4016 with a Briggs Vanguard engine for a decent price. The 4118D actually came with a 3-cylinder Perkins Diesel engine, but they usually are $2,000+. If your looking to just mow ball fields, go with a good used commercial grade SCAG, or Exmark. They'll run circles around any LT mowing a baseball field (10-12MPH mowing speed) and they're everywhere. Parts are easy and they are built like tanks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Gard25 said:


> Happy posting y'all. I'm curious to see what machines you guys know of that may be comparable in power, capability and sheer awesomeness to a JD 430 garden tractor. I'm looking to pick up a machine for my nonprofit baseball organization and would like to hear out opinions. I love this machine, but parts have been scarce so I'm not married to it. What are some.other capable models? Cub 2182 perhaps?
> 
> Needs: 3pt, large mowing deck, front blade, tiller, box blade


Your profile doesn't say where your located, but I happened across this listing today and thought I would share.....
JD430 for $1,850 -- Waynesburg, PA


----------



## Gard25 (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm in Charlotte, NC. These 430s tend not to stay for sale too long, post is already inactive thanks for looking out!

Maybe if I explained the intended use, you guys could recommend different models.

I'd prefer a diesel, but not married to it. I will need a 3pt with a rear pto to run a tiller and box blade and also hydraulic ports on the front to run a plow. It's like it on a small frame, but not as small as a 300 series Deere.

Machines I've seen and need advice on. 

Cub Cadet 5252
Bolens HT23
Simplicity Legacy
Deere 455
Honda 5518
Ford lgt diesel 160


----------

